# Hamster



## RatBaby (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey everyone! My brother has a hamster and we just noticed a purple spot on his chin. It looks like the area is flat. I'm not sure when it first appeared because the hamster lives in my brother's room. When he noticed it he brought his little guy to me but I didn't know what to tell. Does anyone know what the spot is?


----------



## winddance (Oct 6, 2013)

Hmmm, Any pictures?  could the Hamster of scratched his chin on anything in the cage?


----------



## RatBaby (Aug 30, 2013)

No I don't have any pictures but the spot has since went away


----------



## wafflerat (Jun 24, 2013)

If you need any future advice I will recommend going to hamster hideout forum everyone is so informative and friendly!


----------

